# Crazy as it sounds, it  DID happen



## Davey Jones (May 14, 2014)

This is nuts and nobody heard anything?  Guess what...the rapist is out on bail.


Girl raped in high school hallway as class goes on .

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-maryland-teen-raped-in-high-school-hallway-as-class-goes-on/


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

Page wouldn't load for me.

Meanwhile...nobody heard her scream??


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

The page loaded for me, I guess a lot of people get out on bail until trial.  At least he's supposed to stay away from the school.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

That's awful. But no surprise. 

If I had kids still at home...no way would I send them to school nowadays. I would homeschool.


----------



## BobF (May 14, 2014)

I think that we are far too restrictive of teachers ability to control students.   When I was young and in school, JR and Senior highs, the teachers had the authority to touch students and if need be to grab and hold or even smack the students to gain control.   These days teachers can do little but watch as students fight, destroy property, and abuse others like this one example.

We have over corrected and now must start to go back to allowing control of the students with physical means that have been taken away from the school staff and teachers.
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

I don't remember any physical hitting of students in high school, but in Catholic grade school, the nuns did hit some of the kids...luckily I wasn't one of them.  If I was, my mother would give it to me again when I got home.


----------



## kcvet (May 14, 2014)

hope the bail was sky high. and he still has to stand in front of the man


----------



## Ina (May 14, 2014)

Bobf, I remember kids being sent to the principles office to get two or three pops for misbehavior. And good behavior was expected of us, not praised when shown.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

I think it was $100,000...he should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, no excuse for that behavior in a school or anywhere else.


----------



## kcvet (May 14, 2014)

it's the norm for today. i don't watch the morning news anymore. alway at the top. the rapes and murders from the day (or night) before


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

When my kid was in school, they sent a paper home for me to sign saying it was ok to give corporal punishment. I sent the paper back with my own note:

Touch my kid, I touch you and you won't like it. Your job is to teach. MY job is to deal with my kid if he does wrong. DON'T you dare.

They didn't. I am happy to say my kid was a good kid in school. I taught him well.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

kcvet said:


> it's the norm for today. i don't watch the morning news anymore. alway at the top. the rapes and murders from the day (or night) before



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## littleowl (May 15, 2014)

I do not watch the news very often.
When I do I get.
Good morning two people were murdered to day.
Also is it news when a personality as a new book film Etc?


----------



## Davey Jones (May 15, 2014)

BobF said:


> I think that we are far too restrictive of teachers ability to control students. When I was young and in school, JR and Senior highs, the teachers had the authority to touch students and if need be to grab and hold or even smack the students to gain control. These days teachers can do little but watch as students fight, destroy property, and abuse others like this one example.
> 
> We have over corrected and now must start to go back to allowing control of the students with physical means that have been taken away from the school staff and teachers.
> .




The nuns use to beat the hell outta me,I turned out OK.


----------



## RCynic (May 22, 2014)

I went to a private Mennonite school, grades 1-7. They had NO problem with physical discipline. Mr. Brunk would have you bend over a chair seat, head through the rungs, and have at you a few times with his belt. Guess what? We all learned pretty quickly when we had done something wrong, AND what the consequences would be if we did it again.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 22, 2014)

Well, it isn't a surprise because people walk right by folks getting mugged, or worse, on a street.  Seems our motto is now "we don't get involved"  I loved the one about the elderly lady that jumped in to help someone on the street that was getting mugged, something like that.  Bless her heart, she nailed'em too with her purse or something.  I'll see if I can find it.

I'm not saying anyone stood by while this happened.  Don't they have hall-monitors anymore?  I suppose not, we did when we were in school.  The tattle-tales were always volunteering, hurray for them I say!!  Bring them back!!

Right on!!  Back in the day we were taught to defend ourselves.  Well, I really wasn't, not at home, but I learned the hard way.


----------

